# Richardson Rice



## TommisMum (3 May 2013)

As you may know Richardson Rice are no longer trading.
However if anyone has any questions re these trailers (parts/servicing etc) please PM me as I know 2 of their previous employees with over 40 years   manufacturer experience (between them) so should be able to help with anything.


----------



## becka1975 (7 May 2013)

Hi

I have a question about the metal struts on the side panels - the welds are cracked should I be worried? I took for a service and they said not to worry but it seems structural to me! They are cracked on both sides and horse has only ever travelled in one side!

Thanks

Becka


----------



## TommisMum (8 May 2013)

Can you let me know which model and how old.
Some trailers whilst look welded are actually bolted together.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (10 May 2013)

My Rice Richardson Supreme is bolted.  Just had two new sides put on.  Couldn't find any joy with Richardson people at the time and went to an independent person.  Great job done but I wish you had posted a few months ago!!!!


----------



## TommisMum (10 May 2013)

Sorry had to wait for confidentiality to pass!! give us a shout any time in future


----------



## Double_choc_lab (28 May 2013)

Have sent you a PM


----------



## TommisMum (28 May 2013)

on the case ...


----------



## Rowreach (28 May 2013)

Any idea where I can get hub caps for a Supreme III (the ones that look like cups)?  Thanks


----------



## TommisMum (1 June 2013)

If you mean the bright silver centre cap with the Richardson Rosette these are no longer available however if you mean the grease cap with the A stamped in it we know a man who can.


----------



## hobo (1 June 2013)

I did not know that. I am on my second Richardson first one bought in York, 2nd one in Dorset. I am sure my man in Dorset will still be able to do bits that maybe needed as he also builds lorry bodys.

Sad to know it is no longer trading though.


----------



## Rowreach (2 June 2013)

TommisMum said:



			If you mean the bright silver centre cap with the Richardson Rosette these are no longer available however if you mean the grease cap with the A stamped in it we know a man who can.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I mean the unavailable one!


----------



## TommisMum (2 June 2013)

Sorry. You still have a good trailer though ;-)


----------



## Beausmate (3 June 2013)

Ooo, a grease cap for an old Rice......I could do with one of those.

Hinges for the breast bars are on my list too, I've just never got around to it!  Did fork out nearly £140 on hitch dampers and a gaiter though, so the other stuff was left out.


----------



## Rowreach (4 June 2013)

TommisMum said:



			Sorry. You still have a good trailer though ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Really?  It's done nothing but fall apart since I bought it new.  The only things I like about it are that it gives a much better ride than the IW and the front ramp is on the left, which is much more sensible than having it on the roadside.


----------



## Nyland (18 February 2014)

Hi!
I'm about to emport a Rice trailer to Norway! 
Love the design, I already have a '63 Pony trailer (Straight frontwall).
The "new" one is a Rice Beaufort Double, but I cant find out which year this is made.
I hva the serial stamped at the front wall A:28526.

Can anyone help me with this?
Also, does anyone have the technical data on this trailer?
Netto weight, gross weight, total weight etc etc.

Thanks!


----------



## lazybee (20 February 2014)

becka1975 said:



			Hi

I have a question about the metal struts on the side panels - the welds are cracked should I be worried? I took for a service and they said not to worry but it seems structural to me! They are cracked on both sides and horse has only ever travelled in one side!

Thanks

Becka
		
Click to expand...

I had the same problem with mine. I caused it myself by picking up a load of post and rail in it. I welded the joints myself and they've been good since. Rivet heads sometime shear or corrode off (I have a rivet gun and a box of rivets on standby just in case) and sealant joints failing near the wheels and around the front panel so it leaked (fixed). Other than that is been good. I gave up contacting Rice Richardson years ago as they NEVER answered emails.


----------



## stewuk (28 May 2014)

Hi all , hopefully someone can help me, I have just purchased an old rice Richardson cheap at £350 but need a little work.It would help me immensely if I actually knew what trailer it was for example I need a couple of wheel bearings. The serial number is S24158 and the model number is DL17.
    If anyone knows what model trailer I actually have it would be a great place to start in trying to source the parts I need(if it helps previous owner used it for his 17 hand and 17.2 horses and it has old landrover tyres on it.


----------



## applecart14 (28 May 2014)

http://www.warwickshiretrailers.co.uk/index.html

Try these guys for spares


----------



## stewuk (28 May 2014)

many thanks


----------



## Buddy'sMum (28 May 2014)

Nyland said:



			Also, does anyone have the technical data on this trailer?
Netto weight, gross weight, total weight etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

My Rice Beaufort double (has a resin floor, not sure if this was standard?):
Unladen weight: 1020kg
Payload: 1580kg
Gross capacity: 2600kg


----------



## applecart14 (29 May 2014)

My Rice Richardson is 650KG unladen.  Its the lightest there was at the time (1996) as I towed with a saloon car.


----------



## lazybee (30 May 2014)

Hello stewuk,

I think you'll find the number you've given is for the inside sleeve the bearing goes onto. The best thing to do is speak to a bearing supplier like Bearingboys dot co dot uk or someone like that. Most are standard sizes and not expensive.

LB


----------



## JillA (30 May 2014)

Shame - they made what looked like the only decent rear facing trailer. I wonder if someone else will take that on - Ifor Williams told me they had no plans to.


----------



## Mavetheravehorsey (6 July 2014)

Hi does anyone know where my friend could source a new ramp spring for her Rice Beauford double trailer please? Any help appreciated


----------



## spacefaer (6 July 2014)

Try Warwickshire Trailers - the ramp assisters are like hen's teeth though - you might struggle to get one.  You could get one made up by a competent engineer if you can take the existing one off


----------



## popsdosh (9 July 2014)

JillA said:



			Shame - they made what looked like the only decent rear facing trailer. I wonder if someone else will take that on - Ifor Williams told me they had no plans to.
		
Click to expand...

As I understand it nobody at the moment can produce a rear facing trailer as a certain manufacturer managed to patent it!! I believe it expires in the near future.


----------



## Audeon (27 August 2014)

The Irish Blue Cross have three Richardson Supreme Treble trailers in their fleet;2004, 2006, 2007. They also have 2 1998 (pre Richardson) large Rice Beaufort 60's (later Trebles).
All Richardsons' have over 100,000 miles, one has over 200,000 miles. 
All have major servicing carried out by Stanley's of Woodsgift, Co Kilkenny.

Apart from specific parts (Nose Cone, Front Top Door) we can readily get all other parts (hitch, brakes, axels, bearings, hubs, lighting, door springs, door hinges etc etc) from various suppliers in Ireland or the UK, generally on short delivery.

A recent survey of the galvanised frame structure and nylon floors conclude that the trailers will be capable of a further ten years of use. Replacing the exterior coated panels is not difficult.

We have upgraded all trailers to LED lighting (it was a weakness on the last two trailers). On the two older Rice trailers we have fitted upright coil spring assistors to the rear ramp (generic units, just weld on the hooks).

Richardsons were well built and with reasonable maintenance they should last twenty years from new and are economical and straightforward to maintain and refurbish. Apart from the structure and GRP parts, everything else was "off the shelf" OEM manufacture and is still available (even the little silver aluminium hub caps are a standard item - without the stick on logo).


----------



## applecart14 (4 September 2014)

TommisMum said:



			As you may know Richardson Rice are no longer trading.
However if anyone has any questions re these trailers (parts/servicing etc) please PM me as I know 2 of their previous employees with over 40 years   manufacturer experience (between them) so should be able to help with anything.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that I will bear that in mind.  Mine is still going strong - I've had it since 1995, Dad's replaced the floor and tongue and grooved all the hard wood, altered the partition, replace the panelling inside and painted in three times.  Its a lovely trailer and hopefully will go on for many years to come. If you look after them, they can last a lifetime.


----------



## ROG (4 September 2014)

You could also call George Flanagan on Phone:01565 873222 who owns Cheshire Trailers and deals in Rice trailers


----------



## Demist (10 September 2014)

Hi! 
I know this is a long shot, but the spare wheel cover for my Richardson supreme horse trailer came off and was lost coming home from a show and I'm struggling to source one to buy.  I saw that you know an ex employee of richardsons & wondered if they knew where I could source one please? Long shot I know!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (11 September 2014)

The spare wheel cover on my Supreme cracked beyond repair. I bought a plain black cover on t'internet for a tenner. Fits perfectly.


----------



## gilldods (9 November 2014)

Hi I have just got a richardson wooden floor with rubber mats ..not sure which model or age ..struggling to get spare wheel ..to the model ..thought supreme but tyres do not match the model ..they are 175 13r...... 2 have 9 on and others 8 ..confused


----------



## gilldods (9 November 2014)

Needing advice re richardson


----------



## Audeon (10 November 2014)

If it has a timber floor with mats it is probably pre 2005. From then on they started introducing nylon floors. 
First count the number of studs on the wheel. Should be four!
Then look at the rims on the trailer - the most common was 4½J x 13 H2  ET26. We use these rims with a 185.70.R13 tyre (but that is slightly oversized (ie wide) but it performs better on grass and AW surfaces than the slightly narrower tyre fitted originally (155 or 165 70 R13) which are perfect for road and general use. However to be legal you must use a tyre with the designation "c" after the size, a commercial or trailer tyre - eg 185.70.R13 C  Slightly more expensive but much safer and legal (if you meet a traffic officer who knows what he is looking for).
http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible.html (pages 1 and 4) is useful for understanding what you are looking for.
The original rim manufacturer was MEFRO, a German company. http://www.mefro-wheels.com/english/home.html 
The original rim part number was 49236105. This has been superseded but Mefro will give you the new equivalent and a UK distributor. There is a parts list on their site. http://www.mefro-wheels.com/fileadmin/ekatalog/#/26/


----------



## debserofe (10 November 2014)

JillA said:



			Shame - they made what looked like the only decent rear facing trailer. I wonder if someone else will take that on - Ifor Williams told me they had no plans to.
		
Click to expand...

I know, I have one - bought an Supreme Excel rear facing trailer in 2008, lightest and highest rear facing model available at the time.  I chose the aluminimum (lifetime floor) and it is still going strong!  Equitrek were the only other make of rear facing trailers at the time but I didnt like that the doors opened into the middle of the road!


----------



## Dollie (26 November 2014)

hi i know this is digging up a really old thread,  but i am trying to register a rice horse trailer in france and need some sort of certificate of conformity,  which gives details of chassis,  hitch, and braking, i have the serial number,  is there any likely hood that i can get any thing that would allow me to obtain a french carte gris for it.  thanks in advance.

would your friends be able to help at all  i know it was built in 1967.  but i have renovated it and it is in perfect order.


----------



## Audeon (26 November 2014)

A 1967 model would have been built by "Rice of Leicester" who ceased trading in or about 1998 (we have two Beaufort 30  trailers built by them in 1998 - and probably from all the bits that were left just as the Receiver came through the door). Later the brand was re-launched by Richardson.
However, your trailer was built before the UK joined the (then EEC) EU, and therefore may hold some rights to exemption from modern registration and type approval regulations - a local French trailer expert will be able to tell you the cut off dates for France regarding regulations.


----------



## lazybee (26 November 2014)

Dollie said:



			hi i know this is digging up a really old thread,  but i am trying to register a rice horse trailer in france and need some sort of certificate of conformity,  which gives details of chassis,  hitch, and braking, i have the serial number,  is there any likely hood that i can get any thing that would allow me to obtain a french carte gris for it.  thanks in advance.

would your friends be able to help at all  i know it was built in 1967.  but i have renovated it and it is in perfect order.
		
Click to expand...

You won't get a certificate of conformity. You might have to take it to your regional DREAL (Directions Regionales de l&#8217;Environnement, de l&#8217;Amenagement et du Logement) inspection center. At least they can tell if It's road legal. I've had to do this with a motorbike as I couldn't get a CoC for that either. If your car is still UK registered you can still tow as before. The only 'show stopper' could be any side doors opening the wrong way, but as it's 1967 it probably won't have any. 

P/S Trailers don't need a control technique


----------



## SamP99 (26 November 2014)

Hi, I am restoring a very old Rice livestock trailer for a friend, and have just found a four digit number on a plate on the lower front left which I think is the chassis number. If I give this, do you think your ex-ruce Richardson friends might be able to say what year it was built? Thanks.


----------



## Dollie (26 November 2014)

lazybee said:



			You won't get a certificate of conformity. You might have to take it to your regional DREAL (Directions Regionales de l&#8217;Environnement, de l&#8217;Amenagement et du Logement) inspection center. At least they can tell if It's road legal. I've had to do this with a motorbike as I couldn't get a CoC for that either. If your car is still UK registered you can still tow as before. The only 'show stopper' could be any side doors opening the wrong way, but as it's 1967 it probably won't have any. 

P/S Trailers don't need a control technique
		
Click to expand...



Hello,  thank you for that,  i did think that might be the case.  i am now looking into the possibility of going down the historic vehicle route.    which seems promising,  http://www.ffve.org/Procedure_obtention_attestation_carte_grise   it will still mean a visit to drire,  but so be it.  It does have a jockey door,  it was a special add on when new.   its not used often, but i would much prefer it all above board.


----------



## Dollie (26 November 2014)

going back to the original poster,  with old friends that worked at rice,  or anyone else,  what happened to all their documents.  I know they had a copy of my original invoice,  surely they didnt destroy it all,  who took them over.  there are so many of these old trailers still in circulation.   Unfortunatley the copy of this invoice that i did have cannot now be found and i am really very annoyed with myself too!!  There must be a way of retrieving old documents somehow.


----------



## Shian8 (19 January 2015)

TommisMum said:



			As you may know Richardson Rice are no longer trading.
However if anyone has any questions re these trailers (parts/servicing etc) please PM me as I know 2 of their previous employees with over 40 years   manufacturer experience (between them) so should be able to help with anything.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I am looking for brake back plates for old (1988) Rice horse trailer. The drums are 10". Axles are cast iron, but I don't know the make.
Any idea where I can get these parts?
Alternatively, it would be helpful to know the maker of the axles.
Many thanks.


----------



## Dollie (19 January 2015)

Shian8 said:



			Hi, I am looking for brake back plates for old (1988) Rice horse trailer. The drums are 10". Axles are cast iron, but I don't know the make.
Any idea where I can get these parts?
Alternatively, it would be helpful to know the maker of the axles.
Many thanks.
		
Click to expand...


try warwickshire trailers  they have a web site,    here is their email   	 warks.trailers@talk21.com

good luck,  wish i could certify mine as built in 1967!


----------



## Dollie (19 January 2015)

well i found the accountants who were involved in the liquidation of rice richardson sent me this email.  

Clare,

Sorry but we can be of no further help.

As this trailer was built by the original Rice Trailers, the only evidence that might have been available to prove its age was the original invoice.

Regards

Gillian Jackson

Accounts Manager

Yorkshire Sheeting and Insulation
Services Limited
Tel: 01904 695800
Fax: 01904 695815



From: Claire . [mailto:lewingale@hotmail.com] 
Sent: 07 January 2015 22:29
To: Epost
Subject: RE: Rice Trailer

Hello Gillian,

thank you for taking the time to reply back to me, even though it is not good news.  

 It is so frustrating because i was sent a copy of the original sales invoice  which dated it as 1967,  but i have since mislaid it.  i did contact them in 2007 by email, and the silly woman insisted that she couldnt respond to my request for a copy via email and needed to send her a written letter requesting they send the copy to my address in France,  needless to say it didnt get done!  ARgh!!!

The email account that the "copy" was sent to has long since been closed down, so i cant retrieve it from their either,

Does this really mean the end of the road for my trailer,  or is there any other way that my trailer could at least be certified as being over 30 years old?, even by the pictures?  

I would appreciate this last bit of input by yourselves and then i will have to admit defeat and consider shipping it back to the UK somehow and forking out for a new one here in france.

 Thank you for you time

Regards

Claire Lang

 From: epost@ysis.co.uk
To: lewingale@hotmail.com
Subject: Rice Trailer
Date: Wed, 7 Jan 2015 15:49:11 +0000

Clare,

Further to your emails to our Accountants we regret that we are unable to help you further. 

 Unfortunately when the business was closed down back in 2012, all paperwork relating to trailers sold over 6 years prior to that date was destroyed.

As your trailer was built, back in the 1960&#8217;s, by the original Rice Trailers, a company Richardson Trailers bought back in the 1990&#8217;s, the chances of us having had the relevant information would have been very slim anyway.

 Sorry we cannot be of any help.

Regards

 Gillian Jackson

Accounts Manager
York Holdings Limited

Tel: 01904 695800
ax: 01904 695815


----------



## alfisocial (1 June 2015)

Hi TommisMum, I tried to pm you but didn't work for some reason so I hope you are still around on this forum. I am trying to renovate a Rice Europa (the newer one with plastic wheel arches- want to put in a new floor as economical and light as possible but to cope with 1000 kg of horse when necessary- I only take one pony as I tow with a car though I have a friend sharing it taking two ponies with a big 4WD. Anyway I am a bit confused with all the options- locally I can get some oak tongue and groove boards 23 mm x 9inches for £50 per sq.metre or further away I can get keriung half lap planks in 28mm , not sure of price yet- will I still need 2 layers? Marine ply on top? I have rubber mats for travelling.  The ramps have hessian/coir fixed down with boards-shall I redo that or would rubber be better? Many thanks


----------



## pip6 (4 June 2015)

Anyone around Devon / Cornwall avoid Trailermedics in Okehampton. They were very rude to me verging on abusive telling me because they wouldn't service my trailer it wasn't legal on the road. Like they were the DVLA or some kind of government / legal authority. Twits. 

Anyway, got a spanking new floor done by Cliffords Joinery in Launceston, trailer serviced (including relining of brakes) by Treburley Garage nr Launceston. Brilliant job by both. Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## TommisMum (15 June 2015)

Apologies to anyone who has pm'd me over the last few months I am now back online and willing to answer questions again.


----------



## TommisMum (15 June 2015)

Hi Dollie
We can help as can get trailer registered as historic - have pm'd you


----------



## TommisMum (15 June 2015)

should only need to replace ramp covering if torn or rotten. If going to replace with rubber will need really thin rubber as will need to put down play to adhere the rubber to it and this could make the ramps heavy as you can not adjust the springs on the Europa.
Floor: oak is the ultimate floor by keruin is very good. don't need ply just put the rubber on top. Floor will be strong enough as a single floor with rubber mats over.


----------



## Charlie007 (16 June 2015)

Tommismum I have pm'd you x


----------



## TriggerHappy (23 June 2015)

Do you know if they ever made a signal breast bar or if another company such as ifor Williams their breast bar would fit in the trailer. thank you


----------



## Dollie (24 June 2015)

Hello i have sent an email and pics,  but not heard anything back yet,  can you just confirm that email arrived thank you kindly. x


----------



## si_eyes (27 June 2015)

Hi peeps. I recently bought a Richardson, newer style but no idea of what model it is? Been tryin to find out but by going with the weights etc on web sites, nothing matches this one? Could anyone help if I was to give the info that is stamped on the front plate?


----------



## stefanthomas (22 August 2015)

Hi I  need some dampers for my rice trailer can you help


----------



## applecart14 (28 August 2015)

TommisMum said:



			As you may know Richardson Rice are no longer trading.
However if anyone has any questions re these trailers (parts/servicing etc) please PM me as I know 2 of their previous employees with over 40 years   manufacturer experience (between them) so should be able to help with anything.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?706300-Trailer-brake-problem

Please can either of them advise re: this post.  Thanks


----------



## Beausmate (29 August 2015)

Shian8 said:



			Hi, I am looking for brake back plates for old (1988) Rice horse trailer. The drums are 10". Axles are cast iron, but I don't know the make.
Any idea where I can get these parts?
Alternatively, it would be helpful to know the maker of the axles.
Many thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I think the axles are Avonride.  Back plates might be Landrover, as Series Landrover wheels fit.

Mine is a 1976 Beaufort.


----------



## applecart14 (1 September 2015)

stefanthomas said:



			Hi I  need some dampers for my rice trailer can you help
		
Click to expand...



Avondride  http://www.knottuk.com/home/


----------



## Mikey1983 (12 October 2015)

Hey 
Please email me on - Michael.watson100@hotmail.co.uk 

Coukd do with a little advice 
Thank you


----------



## unicornystar (19 October 2015)

I  need some wheel nuts for my Richardson rice OLD trailer.....I took them to europarts and they looked at me blankly and said because they are steel go to a main dealer....ermmmmmmmm!!!!  Any ideas?  Wheels are R13's and assuming nuts are 8mm and fit a 13mm spanner.......any good place that does steel nuts (hexagonal ones with slight cone to end...


----------



## jojenn (8 April 2017)

I love my Richardson Rosette it is now 17 years old Initially I was going to sell it as a project as My present horse is big(575 Kg but I travel him on his own)but hae decided to keep it.One of the ramps is a little rotten at the bottom.we were going to replace it with 18mm marine ply and then cover it with thin rubber matting which we were going to glue on.Would this be the best thing to use? Could you recommend where to get suitable matting for a ramp and the best type of glue to use.Many thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Riceale (21 April 2017)

Is this thread still live? We have just purchased a rice trailer, which is specifically for cattle. I am trying to find out the age and name of it, if any one is able to help? Have photos and the serial code.


----------



## trailer guy (23 April 2017)

Hi there, pretty sure this a deceased parrot. Rice have long since gone to the wall. However, feel free to post up the info you have and the info you would like and I'll see if I can help. All the best, Ben


----------



## Riceale (23 April 2017)

How do I add images on to the thread?? The serial code for it is :A :22787. Thank you for replying &#128522;


----------



## trailer guy (23 April 2017)

No problem. What info are you after? You need to upload them to a file / photo sharing server. Something like Flickr, or similar.


----------



## JillA (24 April 2017)

Riceale said:



			How do I add images on to the thread?? The serial code for it is :A :22787. Thank you for replying &#55357;&#56842;
		
Click to expand...

You can open a free account at Photobucket. Upload the pics you want then copy and paste the


----------



## Riceale (26 April 2017)

I've made an album on here, this is the link
https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/album.php?albumid=7719


----------



## Riceale (27 April 2017)

Just would like to know its age and what name this trailer would of had if possible?


----------



## trailer guy (28 April 2017)

at a punt, from a couple of photos, I'd say somewhere between 1985 and 1990 and it would have been a sheep / cattle trailer.


----------



## Riceale (2 May 2017)

Sweet, we've been told 70s or 85-90, so that fits, thanks for your help &#128522;


----------



## polly-anne (6 June 2017)

I know this is an old post, so probably won't work. I need some paperwork for a Richardson Grande Supreme trailer which I want to register in France. The seller doesn't have any apart from a bill of sale. Any ideas welcome!


----------



## trailer guy (6 June 2017)

Hi Polly-Anne
I really don't think you'll have any luck getting any required paperwork for your Rice (usually a CoC). 

What I'd suggest you doing is visiting the DREAL with your trailer and discuss your options with them. What they will do is their equivalent of a our SVA (single vehicle approval). Theirs is the réception de titre isolé. 

I'd print off a copy of this: 

http://cnrsm.creteil.iufm.fr/c_ress...site remorque/e_ressources/drire/CRR11-00.pdf


and take it with you, so they can run through the info they want from you. You won't be the first person to have this issue and you certainly won't be the last. Best of luck. 

Alternatively, just tow it behind a UK registered car, as I think you then don't need to register it in France. It may be the easier option!... 

All the best, Ben


----------



## polly-anne (6 June 2017)

Thanks Ben
In order to get an appt. at DREAL they want photos of the trailer (no prob) and some sort of paperwork or a plaque on the van that shows its age (harder) mmm Seems like we will have to be inventive!!


----------



## trailer guy (6 June 2017)

Ha! Yes, 'inventive' seems like the best way forward! Best of luck.


----------



## rifruffian (13 December 2017)

does anyone know exactly which model of rice Richardson weighs in at around 650kg unladen. ?


----------



## jojenn (16 December 2017)

the rosette rifruffian.


----------



## eclogos (2 September 2018)

Hello, just finding this thread! I'm in the process of importing to France a Richardson trailer and need what is called a "certificate of conformity"  I have a photo of the regristration plaque on the trailer, just need to know who to send it to to get this certificate . .  . Do you think one of the previous employees would be able to help?  Many thanks in advance


----------



## Lee1238 (29 June 2020)

Hi I’m looking at buying a rise trailer can anyone give me any information on the serial number 00219.
Thanks


----------



## Zoe Wauton (25 September 2021)

Apologies - I am new on this site but am trying to find out the age/original colour of a Rice horse trailer that I am selling for a friend whose daughter is seriously ill.  She has sold her house, needs to vacate the premises and remove all possessions - including a vintage horse-trailer which she originally brought over to Jersey from the UK.  I have cleaned it up and it has signs of rust etc but I want to get as much money for her as possible to allow her to fly back and forth from Jersey to the UK to visit her daughter but I know nothing about horses or horse trailers! I have been told to look for the Serial number on the A frame and all I can find is:
                                              B
                                              R
                                              A
                                            P.D.2
                                              L (possibly)
                                              ? (can't read but could be a Z)
                                              ? (can't read)
Can anyone help please!


----------



## I'm Dun (25 September 2021)

Zoe Wauton said:



			Apologies - I am new on this site but am trying to find out the age/original colour of a Rice horse trailer that I am selling for a friend whose daughter is seriously ill.  She has sold her house, needs to vacate the premises and remove all possessions - including a vintage horse-trailer which she originally brought over to Jersey from the UK.  I have cleaned it up and it has signs of rust etc but I want to get as much money for her as possible to allow her to fly back and forth from Jersey to the UK to visit her daughter but I know nothing about horses or horse trailers! I have been told to look for the Serial number on the A frame and all I can find is:
                                              B
                                              R
                                              A
                                            P.D.2
                                              L (possibly)
                                              ? (can't read but could be a Z)
                                              ? (can't read)
Can anyone help please!
		
Click to expand...

You dont need the serial number or really any further information. Just put it on ebay with lots of photos and someone will buy it to convert. The market is strong, and you should get between £300 and £1200 depending on size and condition


----------



## Jimbob82 (9 February 2022)

Hi TommisMum and other forumites, do you still know some of the old Rice employees? Have a question about my Rice (Beaufort double?) guessing it's an older one, can't quite see the plate just yet (layers of paint). I need to replace the upper front section of the nose (above the window) with a new piece of aluminium, as it has rusted through down one side/corner, and can't see if the non-opening side and the centre front are joined or just one piece? Anyone else done this? Guessing 4mm aluminium sheet with rolled edges? Thanks.


----------

